# Here we go again, boat #2, Got it wet 11-5 w/pics and video



## Codeman (Aug 30, 2008)

OK guys if you may have seen my other 2 posts going about my second boat that I traded for. I'm going to start a new thread and put it all together here. So without further adieu I give you project boat #2. Oh and no project #1 ain't done either. LOL 

Here is what I started with done some trading with a friend of mine my ATV for this and some cash. This is how it sat when we went to get it. It's a 1974 Ouachita 1848 flat bottom with a 1976 Merc 500 50hp outboard with a jet pump. 












It hadn't ran in about 10 years, so after a new ignition trigger, rebuilding the carbs, and Broncoman helping me sort out the train wreck that was someones sick joke for wiring the motor started and that is where it is for now.


----------



## Codeman (Aug 30, 2008)

So this week has been transom rebuild week. The transom board was rotted out of it and I wasn't a fan of how the transom extension had been done for the jet either. All of the old was ripped out and the rebuild has begun.

Here is what I had once all of the old was ripped out. 











Since the top cap was cracked from the stress of the extension and rotted board I went ahead and cut it off. 






We laminated up 2 pieces of 3/4 plywood (it still needs to be sealed in the pics) and extended it so that it will go all of the way up in the new extension.






Then Broncoman and myself bent up some Aluminum for the new extension and top cap.






We made it long enough outside so that it would cover the many holes that are in the back of the boat as well as the damage that having steel bolted to aluminum for many years caused.






The double braces will be replaced with a large single brace in the middle that will go all of the way up on the extension to support the motor up high. The corners will all be triangulated back to the sides of the boat like most boats with raised transoms you'll see. That's it for now. I hope to get a lot more done next week. Next is to drill all of the holes in the new transom board and the aluminum plates to make up a nice big aluminum and plywood sammich. :lol:


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 30, 2008)

That'll make a sweet boat when you're done with it!

ST


----------



## ben2go (Aug 30, 2008)

Sweet.I ain't never seen one of dem dar outboard jet motors.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 30, 2008)

that is going to be a nice boat


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 30, 2008)

Ditto, gonna be a nice one! Nice work on the transom board! 8)


----------



## ShadowWalker (Sep 1, 2008)

Wish I coulda found something that big in my price range. Look forward to following this!


----------



## FishFry (Sep 1, 2008)

Great boat, look foward to seeing where it goes from here. Transom week just started for me here.


----------



## russ010 (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks great dude!

1 Question - did you seal the holes you were referring to prior to putting the piece of aluminum over the backside?


----------



## Codeman (Sep 2, 2008)

russ010 said:


> Looks great dude!
> 
> 1 Question - did you seal the holes you were referring to prior to putting the piece of aluminum over the backside?



Not yet not quite there. Most of the holes will be used not sure how I will seal off the ones I'm not using yet but the plate will be sealed to the back of the boat too. I still need to drill all of the holes anyway. I hope to have an update tonight.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 2, 2008)

Codeman said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great dude!
> ...




If the holes will be covered,you could use 3M 5200 marine sealant.


----------



## Codeman (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Broncoman (Sep 2, 2008)

> I still need to drill all of the holes anyway. I hope to have an update tonight.


Great that means I can't lay on the couch and watch T.V. tonight at work.


----------



## Codeman (Sep 2, 2008)

That's right. So be ready I'll be down around 6:00 you lazy bum. :mrgreen:


----------



## TOTONKA (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks like a nice rig. Mind sharing what ya gave for it? I say the motor is/was tiller drive, but there was a control box screwed to the side... I hope for safety sake you will either fix the tiller throttle or go to a console steering setup. 

I had a mercury 1150 and I know how problematic that old wiring can be. The insulation is usually turning to powder and any exposed wiring is green. 

Here is the wiring diagram I found for an old Merc. 800 Maybe it will help.
https://www.maxrules.com/oldmercs/Wiring/1966ona/31.jpg 

If the motor is electric start and the polarity was ever reversed, that may be one of MANY reasons why it doesn't start. Then you would want to swap out the ignition module and coil with a CDI ignition $250 and change out the voltage regulator for a bridge wave rectifier <$5 (radioshack).

Check out the iboats forum for stuff about your motor, it helped me alot.

That's what I had to do...


----------



## Codeman (Sep 2, 2008)

TOTONKA said:


> Looks like a nice rig. Mind sharing what ya gave for it? I say the motor is/was tiller drive, but there was a control box screwed to the side... I hope for safety sake you will either fix the tiller throttle or go to a console steering setup.



Thanks for the help but most of the motor info is in my other thread, I got it running. A buddy of mine had a factory service manual that covered the 500 and it was a huge help, and I also found out about the $3.50 rectifier on iBoats that was a sweet find. The control box was for the shifter only the throttle is on the tiller. I plan to reuse the box and have reinstalled the ign. switch and choke back into it.


----------



## Codeman (Sep 3, 2008)

Well work was accomplished but nothing photo worthy. We made up a template and got all of the holes drilled in the new transom board and the aluminum shell. Now I can get the wood treated and can move on with building the corners and center brace.


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 3, 2008)

TOTONKA said:


> .... I hope for safety sake you will either fix the tiller throttle or go to a console steering setup.
> ......




Why would a fixed tiller with a control box be less safe than a tiller throttle? I have actually pondered putting a control box on my tiller 40, for a safety _increase_, since it runs over 30, and probably a bit more when I get finished with it (correct prop pitch, hydraulic tilt/trim, jack it up for minimum drag etc - basically everything the bass boat guys do  )


----------



## Nickk (Sep 3, 2008)

cool, with a jet that's going to be a serious shallow water rig.


----------



## TOTONKA (Sep 3, 2008)

> Why would a fixed tiller with a control box be less safe than a tiller throttle?



2 reasons...

1) The tiller throttle should be spring loaded and drop back to idle when it is released, rather than continuing to run full bore and have the boat run him over if he were to fall out. (it happens)Those old control boxes don't have a kill switch lanyard.

2) The throttle controls are on the right and the tiller handle is on the right, so if you are running both with your right hand, then your hand is leaving the tiller to speed up/slow down... 

Only takes a second.


----------



## Codeman (Sep 3, 2008)

TOTONKA said:


> 2) The throttle controls are on the right and the tiller handle is on the right, so if you are running both with your right hand, then your hand is leaving the tiller to speed up/slow down... Only takes a second.



No the tiller is on the left. I have long arms I'll be able to do both at once but that's beside the point since the throttle is on the tiller. I will most likely be installing a lanyard just in case I dump myself in the water.


----------



## willfishforfood (Sep 3, 2008)

With a jetpump you loose 20% of your power. A 50hp jet is more like 35hp prop. Also remember a jet also has less control at slow speeds. A jet needs the front of the shoe even with the bottom of the hull. The jet impeller should be shimmed 1/32" from the sleeve for best thrust.


----------



## Broncoman (Sep 4, 2008)

willfishforfood said:


> With a jetpump you loose 20% of your power. A 50hp jet is more like 35hp prop. Also remember a jet also has less control at slow speeds. A jet needs the front of the shoe even with the bottom of the hull. The jet impeller should be shimmed 1/32" from the sleeve for best thrust.


Actually it's closer to 30% HP.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 4, 2008)

Broncoman said:


> willfishforfood said:
> 
> 
> > With a jetpump you loose 20% of your power. A 50hp jet is more like 35hp prop. Also remember a jet also has less control at slow speeds. A jet needs the front of the shoe even with the bottom of the hull. The jet impeller should be shimmed 1/32" from the sleeve for best thrust.
> ...



I could see that.I've studied the use of jet pumps and everything I have read states that jet pumps are really ineffiecent except at high speeds.Then there not quite as effiecent as a prop.I am speaking of off the self units not high performance.That's a whole different monster.


----------



## Codeman (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok guys the motor stuff is here. https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4122

I have done my homework on it for the most part. It's what I wanted. Thanks for the extra info but this is my rebuild thread lets stay on topic. :?


----------



## Codeman (Sep 5, 2008)

OK got just a little done this evening. Started making patterns for the corner supports. These will give you an idea what is happening. 






















Might get some panels made tomorrow evening if I can talk Broncoman into helping out. Are you listening?


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 6, 2008)

Looks good. Are you forming the corner brackets yourself?


----------



## Codeman (Sep 6, 2008)

We are going to try. They may wind up being 3 welded pieces.


----------



## Andy (Sep 6, 2008)

Awesome job!!


----------



## Zum (Sep 6, 2008)

Going to look nice when it's done.
Nice job.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice template work, and the corners braces will look good and add support! 8) 

One thing I noticed though; if the transom wood ever needs replacing, will the new corner braces, once they're welded on, hinder the removal of the transom wood? Just a thought :wink:


----------



## Codeman (Sep 6, 2008)

Yes it will be trapped but I hope by the time this one needs replacing, someone else can do it. :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 6, 2008)

Codeman said:


> Yes it will be trapped but I hope by the time this one needs replacing, someone else can do it. :wink:




I thought that's what you might have in mind :wink:


----------



## Codeman (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey guys I didn't disappear. Time has been short lately. Between other projects (remodeling my wife's bathroom, as well as another little project that Broncoman dragged me into  ). Not to mention cleaning up after Ike hit us here in SE Mo. Go figure a hurricane in Missouri, never thought I'd see that. 

Anyway hopefully I will be able to get back underway next week on the boat. We actually have a little more done than the updates show but I don't have a new pics so I'll get it all back up to speed next time.


----------



## Codeman (Sep 21, 2008)

Allrighty got a little bit done with the transom. Still need to get the corner pieces finish cut. Hopefully we can get very close to getting this part done this week. 

Wings are welded on but still need to be finished off, one was cut a little long and needs to be trimmed a bit. I may have gone overkill with the bolts but I want to make sure its all tied together well.






We decided to do something a little different with the transom brace. We were going to do one big fat gusset in the middle and found that if we splayed it out like this that a 6 gallon tank will fit on each side of it and the starting battery can go in the middle towards the seat. 











We'll build a battery tray that will sit about like this to hold the battery.






Anyway not really a ton done but I have had lots going on. I can't wait to put it in the water.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 21, 2008)

that looks real good it shouldnt go anywere when you get done =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks good! Actually I think that's a good design opf the knee braces you guys added to the transom. Be sure and file those edges smooth, or you'll be tending to some nasty cuts.


----------



## Zum (Sep 21, 2008)

That looks real sturdy.
I'm looking at the thickness of the aluminum and I keep on wondering if you even need any wood in the transom.Sure looks nice though.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 22, 2008)

Will those transom braces innerfear with mounting an outboard?I like it.


----------



## Codeman (Sep 22, 2008)

No it shouldn't but it will be put on the boat before those pieces are finalized. None of that is welded up yet, just sitting in place. Those 2 large bolts are the lower bolts for the motor.


----------



## Victor Coar (Sep 22, 2008)

wow great skills!!


----------



## Cheeseball (Oct 1, 2008)

Victor Coar said:


> wow great skills!!



Let me echo that!

I'll be keeping an eye on this project. I'll need to do something similar on my fixer upper.


----------



## Codeman (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, just wish I had time to work on it. #-o


----------



## russ010 (Oct 4, 2008)

you have definitely come a long way on that project. keep it up, it looks great


----------



## Broncoman (Oct 6, 2008)

We hope to get back to work on this little dumplin next week, we are preparing for a jeeping trip at the end of the week and when we get back I'm hoping to help him finish up the transom and at least try the boat out.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 6, 2008)

good to hear i will be looking forward to the pictures


----------



## Codeman (Oct 7, 2008)

Between working on other peoples stuff, being sick, working on my wife's bathroom, and getting ready for this trip, the last 2 weeks I haven't had time too look at it much less work on it. It's serving as a spot for my very large leaf collection that is getting started. LOL


----------



## mudhole22 (Oct 7, 2008)

Codeman said:


> Between working on other peoples stuff, being sick, working on my wife's bathroom, and getting ready for this trip, the last 2 weeks I haven't had time too look at it much less work on it. It's serving as a spot for my very large leaf collection that is getting started. LOL


Boy that is looking good.A very fine job.


----------



## Codeman (Oct 27, 2008)

OK I got moving a little more on this thing last night. I pulled all of the new stuff back off. I painted the transom board for some extra protection. I trimmed the aluminum where it was needed and ground down some of the welds that still needed work. Now I need to get the back of the boat stripped to bare aluminum to prepare for the final mounting of the new extension. I think we are going to shorten up the corner braces a little since in all honesty the thing is hell bent for stout like it sits and it will allow a little more space for a rear deck/ cover. When the splayed brace in the middle is done it won't be moving, ever. Maybe some pics and hopefully more progress tonight. I'd like to call the transom done this week.


----------



## Codeman (Oct 31, 2008)

OK here we go, I got to work tonight the family was gone to a Halloween party at one of my daughter's friends so I had the place to myself. 

Since I was solo tonight I started with dinner in the shop.  







The painted transom board, color wasn't what I had hoped for but it'll be pretty well covered anyway.






Rear of boat stripped of paint.






I made these corner pieces as backing plates instead of using a ton of washers.






Then I worked on all of the peices for the center brace and got them slicked up and the bottom plate drilled so it can be riveted in the bottom of the boat.






Full house I guess my Jeep will have to sleep out on the carport tonight.






I had hoped to get the all of the pieces bolted in and all sealed up for the last time tonight. Then I realized my caulk gun was broke, I was dead tired and ready to quit. So Broncoman if you are reading this sorry we'll just have to do that first tomorrow. We plan to be done with the transom completely tomorrow if all goes as planned. Hopefully I'll have a great update for you guys tomorrow evening.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 31, 2008)

waiting on seeing it done it should be rock solid


----------



## Cheeseball (Oct 31, 2008)

Looking great man! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Codeman (Oct 31, 2008)

Cheeseball said:


> Looking great man! Can't wait to see the finished product.



'Fraid that might be a while. Now getting it seaworthy, hopefully very soon.


----------



## Codeman (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok guys major progress today. First off I have to say thanks to Broncoman. He spent a huge amount of time under the welding helmet today welding on his least favorite metal. Although we learned some good tips for welding aluminum that helped a ton. We'll have to do a post to itself on that later on.

Ok enough of that the progress, I am happy to report the new transom and extension is in welded and solid as a friggin' rock. Bad news is I left my camera at the house this morning so all I have is finished pics, but that is all that matters isn't it?

Still need to dress some of the welds but its usable as it is, just needs a little cosmetic clean up.
















Here is the layout, scored these twin 6 gallon tanks that fit perfect on each side of the center brace. I still need to make a pattern and bend up a battery tray for the center but you get the idea. 











Well that's it for tonight. I am pumped that we got this all done in 7 hours of work today. Just a little more to do. I hope to hang the motor and try to get it set up for a test run this week. Stay tuned............................... =D>


----------



## ben2go (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks good.Mig welding splatters like crazy with aluminum.


----------



## Broncoman (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm just glad to see your happy with it, I can't wait to see how it does in the water. I've had fun working on this project, I bought mine pretty much turn key so not much fun setting it up.


----------



## fowlmood77 (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks SOLID =D>


----------



## Codeman (Nov 2, 2008)

fowlmood77 said:


> Looks SOLID =D>



Um yeah can we say overkill. :wink: LOL The boat will break in half before the transom gives. I am pretty sure the wood could rot out of it and you not know it.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Nov 3, 2008)

nice job,you wont never have to worry about that =D>


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow... looks friggin great! 

Are the support wedges just tacked on or did you leave gaps in the welds for a reason?


----------



## Codeman (Nov 3, 2008)

Cheeseball said:


> Wow... looks friggin great!
> 
> Are the support wedges just tacked on or did you leave gaps in the welds for a reason?



They are done. They have several welds inside and out. We just didn't think it was necessary to weld it solid. Believe me its not going anywhere. There will also be a filler plate/ gusset at the top where they come together when its all done.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks great! 8)


----------



## Codeman (Nov 3, 2008)

Well I tinkered with the controls for the motor tonight. Got some of the temporary wiring sorted out and mounted the shifter. It had been a while since we started it so I thought I'd give it a shot and see how hard it would be to fire it up. Bumped the key and it lit right off. So I thought I'd provide a little teaser video. I will get this thing wet this week. Really the only thing I need to put it in the water is the cable for the shifter. I'll be picking that up tomorrow.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/zx_j6zHM1zo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/zx_j6zHM1zo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## ben2go (Nov 4, 2008)

Good work.Can't wait for more pics and the completion.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 4, 2008)

Cool !


----------



## Zum (Nov 4, 2008)

Motor sounds nice.
Your voice didn't match what I was expecting though.


----------



## Codeman (Nov 4, 2008)

Zum said:


> Motor sounds nice.
> Your voice didn't match what I was expecting though.



See I slipped getting out of the boat earlier........................

LOL I knew someone would catch that, that would be my daughter you heard in the background. She is ready for a ride she even came out and cleaned leaves out of it and vacuumed on it some for me.


----------



## Codeman (Nov 4, 2008)

If all goes as planned it goes to the water tomorrow. Its wired and all of the controls are hooked up, pump is all together. Time to get it wet!!!!!! Wish me luck.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Nov 5, 2008)

good luck you should be fine =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 5, 2008)

Good luck, and take pics/video! 8)


----------



## Codeman (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll be bringing the camera along don't worry. The only problem I see is the trailer is kind of a piece so it might be fun to load and unload. I should probably wait but the weather looks like its going to crap after today. I'll have plenty of time to fix the trailer in the weeks to come.


----------



## Codeman (Nov 5, 2008)

I decided to post the pics and the video back on this thread to keep it all together. 

I was very happy with the way it ran and handled. I did find some things that I will change. The shifter being at your back while running the tiller bites that will be going. I'm going to build a shifter to go on the motor and move the electrics to the left rear corner for easy access. We GPSed it @ 24mph at one point but it ran a consistent 22.5-23mph on fairly rough water. It really needs the liner changed in the pump but that will come after my budget recovers. LOL 

Anyway her is one of the videos, I'll have another one later. I'll be uploading some photos in just a few minutes. Sorry you have to look at me in this one.  

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/UvdmDGfXBW4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/UvdmDGfXBW4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dedawg1149 (Nov 5, 2008)

wqy to go it looks like it runs good now fill it up with some fish =D>


----------



## Codeman (Nov 5, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> way to go it looks like it runs good now fill it up with some fish =D>



Building front and rear deck's and rigging it to fish out of is next .

Now for some pics.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Nov 5, 2008)

dude it looks good one thing about it if you hit a stump you will still have a good transom


----------



## Codeman (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah its way over built. LOL But that's the way we do things. It would prob break the motor mount before the transom gave any.


----------



## fowlmood77 (Nov 6, 2008)

Not sure if you were wearing your kill switch lanyard, but I would HIGHLY suggest it. I like the throttle lever, but it would be awful for us to hear about a runaway boat in the Ozark Foothills. Best thing I noticed was you couldn't knock that grin off yer face with a Mack truck :mrgreen:


----------



## Codeman (Nov 6, 2008)

fowlmood77 said:


> Not sure if you were wearing your kill switch lanyard, but I would HIGHLY suggest it. I like the throttle lever, but it would be awful for us to hear about a runaway boat in the Ozark Foothills. Best thing I noticed was you couldn't knock that grin off yer face with a Mack truck :mrgreen:



Well it doesn't have one ( I plan to put one on it), and the lever is the shifter only. The throttle is on the tiller. That being said the lever is going away after one trip I found out that I hate it. I will be fabbing up a new shifter to mount on the motor. I didn't realize how awkward it would be til I tried it.


----------



## Broncoman (Nov 6, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> dude it looks good one thing about it if you hit a stump you will still have a good transom




Yeah, or run into the dock and punch a big hole in the front of the boat.


----------



## Codeman (Nov 6, 2008)

Shut up. I was avoiding that. I knew you would out me.  

Yes I learned the hard way that a jet doesn't steer like anything else and I forgot how to get it in reverse for a minute.


----------



## Zum (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like you were really flying.I wonder how much water you draw,didn't seem like much,plus there was 2 of you.Hope your voice gets better soon


----------



## Codeman (Nov 6, 2008)

Zum said:


> Looks like you were really flying.I wonder how much water you draw,didn't seem like much,plus there was 2 of you.Hope your voice gets better soon



Felt like it too. My little 14 footer runs about 7.5-8 mph with a 9.9 Merc. Like I said this one runs 22-23 steady so almost triple. It seemed like it would plane in 1.5-2 boat lengths fairly easy. As light as this boat is at full tilt it should run in a few inches of water. If you looked out the back at full speed pretty much all that was in the water was bottom of the pump the shoe on the jet.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 6, 2008)

Outstanding job!


----------



## russ010 (Nov 6, 2008)

AWESOME JOB!

That boat looks like it sits on top of the water. You definitely don't have any weight issues going on. From the looks of the video, you weren't getting beaten up by the chop on the water either.

Great job on the transom, that will probably outlast the rest of the boat!


----------



## FishFry (Nov 6, 2008)

I really like it.


----------



## Codeman (Nov 7, 2008)

How about another video. Broncoman driving this time.

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/2iOkkFjFDGw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/2iOkkFjFDGw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Dave Deutsch (Nov 10, 2008)

I've been away too long! That thing is awesome! I'm reading from the beginning right now!


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 10, 2008)

Great work gents!

So what's next? Planning any more work?


----------



## Codeman (Nov 10, 2008)

Cheeseball said:


> Great work gents!
> 
> So what's next? Planning any more work?



Thanks, not only am I cheap (read poor) but we enjoy doing this stuff too. LOL

That being said there is a lot more to do. Decks/ floor/ I need to do something else about the shifter cause I hate it where it is. I have it off of the trailer as of tonight. When we put it in the water the other day had I looked at the trailer any closer I never would have dragged it the 12 miles to the lake. She is junk. I was trying to patch it up until I could afford to do something else but it looks like I will have to build a complete new frame for it. So more mods to the boat will have to wait. I am broke, what little money I have left for this project will have to go into the trailer then some for now. Don't get me wrong I thank God I am able to dive into this project in the first place, there are alot of people out there that are having to sell their toys all together right now. Looks like my other boat is about to go up for sale pretty soon so I'll just have to wait a little while longer and just fish with Broncoman more. :wink:


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 11, 2008)

Codeman said:


> That being said there is a lot more to do. Decks/ floor/ I need to do something else about the shifter cause I hate it where it is. I have it off of the trailer as of tonight.



Yeah, I thought that seemed awkward having a shifter to the side with a tiller motor. But, I have to say that is a pretty cool jon. I don't know that I've ever seen one that big with low gunwales like that. It looks like it skims the water nicely in your video. Anyways, good luck with the trailer.


----------



## Codeman (Nov 11, 2008)

Well we live in riverboat country around here. Lots of skinny water to play in. Boats like this are more the norm than not. I kid you not I could drive around this town and find 50-75 flat bottom Outboard Jet powered boats in a couple of hours.

Boats like this are as normal around here as a glass bass boat.











If you want to see some more check this out. https://www.jetdoctor.net/products/index.php?cat=1


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice! That style boat is my dream boat. I fish the upper potomac which is mostly skinny-rocky-bottom water and this time of year the river is more like a creek.


----------



## Brandon82 (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice Boat!


----------



## Codeman (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks looks like you have a heck of a good start yourself. I still have a long way to go.


----------



## Jim (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow! Just read through this whole thread. Very impressive!


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 16, 2008)

That's a wicked-looking rig Codeman!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 16, 2008)

Very nice Job! =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 16, 2008)

Hard to tell in the above pic, but it looks like the boat has some heavy-duty ribs in it. Are they larger than standrad ribs/bracing?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 16, 2008)

They almost look like gussets instead of ribs.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 16, 2008)

ACarbone624 said:


> They almost look like gussets instead of ribs.



They do look hefty, which is probably a good thing when you're skimming across the top of water only 4"-6" deep! :shock:


----------



## Codeman (Nov 16, 2008)

The 2 pictured above I have nothing to do with, I got those from another site. Those are both Blazer SSs I believe. And yes they have large braces. Thanks for the compliments. I'll do another post here in a bit, we built a new trailer today.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Feb 16, 2010)

:shock: 

I just read the entire post thread.

:shock: 

This is perfect for the rivers I fish here in Florida. Shallow water is my love! I have never even heard of an outboard jet. I am sold!

Bufford in Orlando.

PS...did I mention.... :shock:


----------



## rusmir (Feb 16, 2010)

I like what u did


----------



## wolfmjc (Jun 6, 2010)

nice boat!!!!


----------

